# F U Stern



## UndergroundBaller (Nov 17, 2004)

Stern is an idiot..
I hate what he did to you guys..


I cant even express how I feel about this. I dont wanna violate any of bb.net rules but Stern is doing this because he is Artest. 
If LeBron did the exact same thing he would only be out for like 10 games b/c he's the Nba poster child. This is totalally messed up.


I hope Stern will hear about this from Players association on this one!!


This is a a total disgrace


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I must've missed David Stern putting on a Pacers uniform and throwing hay-makers in detroit..


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> I must've missed David Stern putting on a Pacers uniform and throwing hay-makers in detroit..


You did. I saw it. :yes:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What's Stern's address?

Join my club!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> What's Stern's address?
> 
> Join my club!!


you missed the issue here apparently. David Stern can't suspend fans or fine fans.

The players, he can.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> You did. I saw it. :yes:


I must get my glasses fixed...8)


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

And so he had to be so irrational and close-minded about suspending Artest ? Wow...I thought comissioners could see the situation from both sides !


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> you missed the issue here apparently. David Stern can't suspend fans or fine fans.
> ...


i dont want stern to suspend fans or fine them, I just want everyone to know that it's the fans fault for the fight.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Anyone have a good pic of Stern for an avatar?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is unbelievable, I hope the Pacers win the championship just to shove it into Stern's face. 
What's going to happen with all the fans that were throwing things at the players?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont want stern to suspend fans or fine them, I just want everyone to know that it's the fans fault for the fight.



Don't get me wrong. I want the fans held accountable too.

I want those idiots charges. And banned from the Palace. Id also like to see that the Palace can not sell beer for the rest of the year.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont want stern to suspend fans or fine them, I just want everyone to know that it's the fans fault for the fight.


actually, had Artest not cheap shot fouled Wallace in the first place, this wouldn't have happened.

Ron Artest didn't have to go into the crowd. He's responsible for his own actions. Same with Jermaine, Stephen and others. 

quit whining about how David Stern had no other choice 



> And so he had to be so irrational and close-minded about suspending Artest ? Wow...I thought comissioners could see the situation from both sides !


lets see, Artest went into the crowds (a no no) and punched a fan (another no no) including a fan who WASN'T the one who throw the ball.

what is Stern supposed to do? give him an award?

why do people think that Artest is soley being blamed by Stern?

take off the homer glasses folks..he assaulted people.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Can't wait till the Pistons come to our place, lets start a fight!!!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, had Artest not cheap shot fouled Wallace in the first place, this wouldn't have happened.
> ...


I guess this is what I expected from a ****ing Blazer fan :sigh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, had Artest not cheap shot fouled Wallace in the first place, this wouldn't have happened.


Eddie Gill got hit across the head on a drive earlier in the game and fell hard but he didn't even complain. Artest's foul was most likely intentional, but how many intentional fouls do we see every game? Do you want to call those cheap shots, too?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, had Artest not cheap shot fouled Wallace in the first place, this wouldn't have happened.
> ...


Artest didnt cheap shot, wasnt even falgrent
Stern did have another choice, 40 games or more.
The fans didn't throw a ball :laugh: 
(No wonder you have this all wrong)
the fans threw a chair though, does that hurt??


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, if this would of been M. Jordan that went up into the stands he wouldn't have gotten more than a couple of games. You know why? Because Jordan was a Big Market player playing on a Big market team. Jordan wouldn't have gotten anything over 10-20 games. Same with shaq and heat. Imagine shaq doing the same thing as Artest. Then imagine Stern Suspending him for the season. Then think about all the hype, fans, and money shaq brings in with the heat. It wouldn't happen, would it? Stern favors Big Market teams he always has.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> Yeah, if this would of been M. Jordan that went up into the stands he wouldn't have gotten more than a couple of games. You know why? Because Jordan was a Big Market player playing on a Big market team. Jordan wouldn't have gotten anything over 10-20 games. Same with shaq and heat. Imagine shaq doing the same thing as Artest. Then imagine Stern Suspending him for the season. Then think about all the hype, fans, and money shaq brings in with the heat. It wouldn't happen, would it? Stern favors Big Market teams he always has.


I don't think Shaq would have made it up the seats in the first place. 
:laugh:


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Big Ben went after Artest and that's all....so he deserved to have a 6 game suspension. I don't understand why some of you thinks Ben started the whole thing... The fan who threw the bottle started it, Artest should have not went after him, and let the security and the Court do something about the fan that cause trouble. If Artest didn't go after the fan, Jackson and JO will not start sucker punching everyone....

So, Big Ben deserved that 6 games cuz of his overreaction and that's all he deserves....

maybe the punishment on Artest was a bit too tough, but y'all know it accumulated over all the years on his attitude and suspensions...you can't blame Stern for suspending him this long, Artest is really being rediculous at times (ie. his album) and the statement about just taking 2 games off instead of a whole month. He's becoming an unprofessional athletes....and I think Stern is trying to make him understand....


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Shaq would have made it up the seats in the first place.
> :laugh:


I'm pretty sure shaq was quoted as saying that he would've done the same thing as Artest.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Put me in your club, Bird Fan


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess this is what I expected from a ****ing Blazer fan :sigh:


care to explain (in adult words) what exactly that means?

since when did Blazer fans become David Stern fans?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Eddie Gill got hit across the head on a drive earlier in the game and fell hard but he didn't even complain. Artest's foul was most likely intentional, but how many intentional fouls do we see every game? Do you want to call those cheap shots, too?


a cheap shot is a cheap shot. Artest couldn't just let things lie, as they got the more important thing. the W.

Now he's out all his money for this year, and will always be known as a thug.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> Artest didnt cheap shot, wasnt even falgrent
> ...


Im not sure where "ball" came from, probably a mental freeze.

Artest did cheap shot, in the sense that the game was all but over, and there was no need to foul him. Therefore, it was a cheap shot.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> care to explain (in adult words) what exactly that means?
> ...


exactly (adverb)- used to emphasize that a particular quality or quantity is stated precisely


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly (adverb)- used to emphasize that a particular quality or quantity is stated precisely


actually, you know what I meant to say, but you're just trying to ***** out of saying what you meant. If you're going to suggest thats what'd you expect out of a blazer fan, grow a set and say what you mean, and mean what you say.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, you know what I meant to say, but you're just trying to ***** out of saying what you meant. If you're going to suggest thats what'd you expect out of a blazer fan, grow a set and say what you mean, and mean what you say.


actually I really did think you meant for me to define exactly


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> actually I really did think you meant for me to define exactly


like I said, quit being a ***** about it. You knew exactly what I was asking, you're just using your new-found knowledge about contextual placement and grammatical errors.

I'll ask it again, since you seem to be having a hard time with this (on purpose of course, to avoid answering the question you know you don't have answer too).

when you said:



> I guess this is what I expected from a ****ing Blazer fan


what did you mean? Please back it up.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Man you guys are clueless...You represent the attitude that is wrong in sports and american culture in general....

Every man is accountable for his own actions. I would say that being hit with a plastic water bottle was not a serious threat to Artest, then I don't see how vaulting several rows into the stands could be considered self defense. 

Was he Provoked? Absolutely.
Was he at fault for the brawl? Absolutely.

Just becasue a person is provoked they do not have the right to physiaclly assault someone. If Rion had stayed put the fan would have been escorted out of the arena, instead he escalated things, putting himself women, children elderly and anyone els at risk of serious injury.

Can you imagine if cops reacted that way every time they were provoked?

Like I said....

Every man is accountable for his own actions.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

David Stern is the worst commissioner in sports. He's proved over a long period of time.

He goes the NBA gets a lot better. He protects his (meaning the ones he likes) stars and big market teams. Ben plays for the world champs, he won't suspend him for the year, it hurts Detroits marketability. Once David Stern gets his blinders off (which will never happen), the league will be a better place. I hope he quits or gets fired soon. And if I ever see him, I hope I have a full beer so I can throw it right in his face and see how he reacts.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Was Ben in the stand punching Fans? Nope.

Did players ever get full season suspensions for a little tussle like that one? Never.

Actully Wallaces suspension is pretty long for what he did.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Ok who's worse, the guy shooting the guy or the guy telling him to shoot the guy. Think about it. Ben incited the fans. Threw stuff at Artest, then started waving his arms like a chicken (note the chicken reference) to get the fans to do stuff. 

I hope the Palace burns down and they have to play their games in a parking lot.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DJMD</b>!
> Ok who's worse, the guy shooting the guy or the guy telling him to shoot the guy. Think about it. Ben incited the fans. Threw stuff at Artest, then started waving his arms like a chicken (note the chicken reference) to get the fans to do stuff.
> 
> I hope the Palace burns down and they have to play their games in a parking lot.


you should try to catch a clue


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DJMD</b>!
> Ok who's worse, the guy shooting the guy or the guy telling him to shoot the guy. Think about it. Ben incited the fans. Threw stuff at Artest, then started waving his arms like a chicken (note the chicken reference) to get the fans to do stuff.
> 
> I hope the Palace burns down and they have to play their games in a parking lot.


Really?

Ben was telling fans to throw things at the players?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> like I said, quit being a ***** about it. You knew exactly what I was asking, you're just using your new-found knowledge about contextual placement and grammatical errors.
> ...


It kind of explains it for itself... 
I meant that I expected this from you because you're a Blazer fan, and you don't give a damn about Artest getting suspended. You're not a Pacers fan, you don't care about them.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> It kind of explains it for itself...
> I meant that I expected this from you because you're a Blazer fan, and you don't give a damn about Artest getting suspended. You're not a Pacers fan, you don't care about them.


so it wasn't really that I was a "****ing" blazer fan, it's that I wasn't a "****ing pacers fan".


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> so it wasn't really that I was a "****ing" blazer fan, it's that I wasn't a "****ing pacers fan".


yeah I guess. 
I really don't have anything against Blazer fans. 
I should have said:
"I guess that's what I expect from a ****ing fan that's not a Pacers fan." 
If you get the drift...


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

While I do not condone any of the actions from the other night, I believe that the suspensions do not fit the crime. If "Mad Max" Maxwell gets a 10 game suspension for going 12 rows into the stands in portland to deck a fan without having anything thrown at him, why is it that artest should get 75 games for going into the stands after he was choked/shoved and had things thrown at him? By the way, Hap, why can't stern suspend the fans? In fact, I think that is exactly what he should do. I work at a tavern, and when someone causes a riot in my place I don't let them back in the next night, it's called 86ing someone. Basketball teams in Europe have had to play in an empty stadium for a few games to punish fans who rioted. There are plenty of ways for stern to punish the fans and players alike. I only wish he would have done so fairly.

-Mr. Chuck Taylor

P.S. Even though it is completely irrelovent, I'm a blazers fan


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah I guess.
> ...


alls I ask is fer peoples to thinks before they speaks.

Now if you don't mind me, I'm off to "capital city"...because there's a swinging city I know called Capital City. People stop and scream hello in...Capital City!

It's the kind of place that makes a bum feel like a king. And it makes a king feel like a nutty super king..


----------

